
I Built Coronavirus Live Monitor – stats, news, and press releases in one place - xtrp
https://xtrp.io/blog/2020/03/21/i-built-coronavirus-live-monitor-stats-news-and-who-press-releases-on-the-virus-all-in-one-place/
======
amanzi
While I can appreciate the technical accomplishment of building this, I think
most people should stick to official channels of news from their government or
local authorities. I also don't think it's mentally healthy to keep tracking a
live stream of COVID-19 news from around the globe.

~~~
skinnymuch
It’s not healthy to keep checking the news every hour or two on COVID stuff
either.

------
jvanderbot
I've been quite happy with
[https://covid19info.live/](https://covid19info.live/)

~~~
d0ugie
[https://talksub.com/covid19](https://talksub.com/covid19) is the best I've
found for the US, breaking figures down I think to the county level, with
sources. For the world,
[https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/](https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/)
(if you just want the numbers, not a map), fairly detailed. Though following
sites like these gets scary fast...

------
Meph504
Have you seen
[https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/map.html](https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/map.html)

------
jph
Excellent work. Thank you for sharing it!

------
wcoenen
All the news for Belgium is in French, while 60% of the population speaks
Dutch?

~~~
xtrp
For latest news, I'm working with NewsAPI (newsapi.org) to get latest
headlines on the virus from different countries. I'll check what I can do, but
this may just be a consequence of their API and data.

Thanks for checking it out!

— Fred

